# Rifaximin (i.e. Xifaxan) and Alcohol



## zickzack

Usually it is said that taking antibiotics and drinking alcohol is not recommended at the same time. Is it right, that you can drink as much alcohol as normally while using rifaximin? Logically nothing should happen, because the antibiotic is not absorbed by the body, so the liver doesn't have to do "extrawork". Any disagreements?


----------



## DonGoober

I have IBS-C. After I drink booze then next few days my skin breaks out. I get white heads on on legs and face... Somehow it makes the nasty bugs virulent. I suggest you lay off the sauce during the course of your treatment. If you have difficulty doing this I suggest you go to AA meetings.


----------

